# mh ballast hps bulb



## P. BLAZUH (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 400w mh ballast and was wondering if I could use a 430w hps bulb, would it work. I think that I read that it could be done only mh to hps not the other way around. and the only thing was that the bulb would not last as long. any one with knowledge on this topic?


----------



## SkSMaN (Jun 2, 2008)

No...You can get conversion systems, but a standard 400WMH will NOT operate the 430WHPS.

You should always use the lamp the ballast was designed to operate, otherwise you risk over or under driving your lamp resulting in shorter lamp life and undesirable shifts in color.


----------



## needyman (Jun 2, 2008)

wont work bro


----------



## Hick (Jun 3, 2008)

SkSMaN said:
			
		

> No...You can get conversion systems, but a standard 400WMH will NOT operate the 430WHPS.
> 
> You should always use the lamp the ballast was designed to operate, otherwise you risk over or under driving your lamp resulting in shorter lamp life and undesirable shifts in color.


  While I agree 100%, is a 430 w/hps, not the "conversion" for a 400w/mh?..
  That is, it is NOT actually a HPS, but a MH conversion bulb. ?


----------



## clanchattan (Jun 3, 2008)

little known fact: on streetlights and outdoor lights the test for a bad hps starter is to stick a mh or merc vapor in the socket and if it lights PRESTO change the hps starter. if you have a hps 400w ballast you can run a 400w mh in it but not the other way around. the only mh lamps that dont work are pulse start lamps.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

so why do they make conversion bulbs that sell for an arm and leg if I can just put a MH bulb in my HPS ballast?


----------



## clanchattan (Jun 3, 2008)

mh ballast= coil and core, capacitor
hps ballast= same as mh with a starter wired between capacitor and lampholder.

they charge you for the conversion banking on the fact that you are not savvy enough to figure it out. i work on all kinds of hid lighting for a living we dont have a 400w mh ballast on the bucket truck stick in a hps ballast with a mh lamp and roll out. these are management contracts so im in there atleast once a month and we have never noticed a marked lifespan difference. these are core/coil ballasts and not pulse start mh{which i think are a waste due to longevity issues}. unfortunitly my exp. with digital ballasts are next to ziltch.


----------



## Hick (Jun 3, 2008)

Tghe "conversion bulbs" have an 'enhanced spectrum'.. more reds..


----------



## SkSMaN (Jun 3, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> While I agree 100%, is a 430 w/hps, not the "conversion" for a 400w/mh?..
> That is, it is NOT actually a HPS, but a MH conversion bulb. ?



Your 100% correct!! I was not thinking of conversion lamps when I replied...I was thinking of the 430W Agro type lamps....


----------



## SkSMaN (Jun 3, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> mh ballast= coil and core, capacitor
> hps ballast= same as mh with a starter wired between capacitor and lampholder.
> 
> they charge you for the conversion banking on the fact that you are not savvy enough to figure it out. i work on all kinds of hid lighting for a living we dont have a 400w mh ballast on the bucket truck stick in a hps ballast with a mh lamp and roll out. these are management contracts so im in there atleast once a month and we have never noticed a marked lifespan difference. these are core/coil ballasts and not pulse start mh{which i think are a waste due to longevity issues}. unfortunitly my exp. with digital ballasts are next to ziltch.



I am surprised you have not noticed a difference in life span...How much colour shift do you notice if it was installed right next to a properly set up MH?


----------



## clanchattan (Jun 3, 2008)

next to none the vapor in the lamp is what gives the color, yellow for hps,blu/white mh. the coils for a 400w hps and a 400w mh are the same length of wire, same size wire. these coils step the voltage up to about 600v{why the ballasts themselves get warm} this voltage is fed into a diode restricted capacitor and the cap. pours out a smooth unfluctuating 120v{read a wall socket with a meter some time} and in a mh it goes to the socket. in a hps there is a starter wired in between the capacitor and the socket. it wont affect the mh lamp.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

So after doing some research a lot of what you say is true, except that a MH bulb lasts the same amount of time in a HPS ballast

The different ballasts also do not hold the exact same charge, the electricity is regulated somewhat differently

It is also a huge fire hazard


----------



## clanchattan (Jun 3, 2008)

havent had a light burn up yet. and im talkin bout thousands of lights.


----------



## SkSMaN (Jun 3, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> next to none the vapor in the lamp is what gives the color, yellow for hps,blu/white mh. the coils for a 400w hps and a 400w mh are the same length of wire, same size wire. these coils step the voltage up to about 600v{why the ballasts themselves get warm} this voltage is fed into a diode restricted capacitor and the cap. pours out a smooth unfluctuating 120v{read a wall socket with a meter some time} and in a mh it goes to the socket. in a hps there is a starter wired in between the capacitor and the socket. it wont affect the mh lamp.



[FONT=&quot]Interesting explanation...
The coils of each ballast type are definitely NOT the same. The wire gauge may be the same, but the turns ratio of the coils are not. If this were the case the current limiting capabilities and open circuit voltage of the two ballast's would be identical....and they are not.[/FONT]


----------



## clanchattan (Jun 3, 2008)

aww #### it. all i know is it works.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 4, 2008)

clanchattan, do you think there may be a difference in the construction of industrial/commercial HID ballasts, and ones that are made for horticulture?


----------

